# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  أنواع المحاكم بالأردن

## الوسادة

أنواع المحاكم
1- المحاكم النظامية.
2- المحاكم الخاصة.
3- المحاكم الدينية.
4- المجالس ذات الاختصاصات القضائية.
5- الدوائر والأجهزة القضائية.


حدد الدستور الأردني لسنة 1952وتعديلاته الأسس التي يقوم عليها النظام القضائي تاركاً تفصيل ذلك إلى قوانين خاصة، فنص على أن السلطة القضائية تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها وتصدر جميع الأحكام وفقاً للقانون باسم الملك.
وقسمت المادة (99) من الدستور المحاكم إلى ثلاثة أنواع: نظامية، دينية، وخاصة. وأوجبت المادة (100) أن تعين أنواع المحاكم ودرجاتها وأقسامها واختصاصاتها وكيفية إدارتها بقانون خاص، على أن ينص هذا القانون على إنشاء محكمة عدل عليا.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله موضوع عرفنا على سياستنا اكتر  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]1- المحاكم النظامية:
وهي المحاكم صاحبة الاختصاص العام بممارسة حق القضاء على جميع الأشخاص في جميع المواد المدنية والجزائية، بما في ذلك الدعاوي التي تقيمها الحكومة أو تقام عليها، باستثناء المواد التي قد يفوّض فيها حق القضاء إلى محاكم دينية أو محاكم خاصة بموجب أحكام الدستور، أو أي تشريع آخر نافذ المفعول.
وتقسم المحاكم النظامية إلى:
1- محاكم الدرجة الأولى:
- محاكم الصلح.
- محاكم البداية.
2- محاكم الدرجة الثانية:
- وهي المحاكم الاستئنافية.
3- محكمة التمييز.
4- محكمة العدل العليا (جهة القضاء الإداري).

• محاكم الصلح:
 
وتتشكل من قاض منفرد، وهي منتشرة في مختلف محافظات وألوية و أقضية المملكة، وتنشأ بموجب نظام يصدر عن مجلس الوزراء استناداً للمادة (3/أ) من قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية رقم (17) لسنة 2001 يحدد اختصاصها المكاني، وتمارس الصلاحية المخولة إليها بمقتضى قانون محاكم الصلح، أو أي قانون أو نظام معمول به، وتختص وفقا لقانونها بما يلي:

- في الدعاوى الحقوقية:
1- دعاوى الحقوق والتجارة المتعلقة بدين أو عين منقول أو غير منقول بشرط ألا تتجاوز قيمة المدّعَى به ثلاثة آلاف دينار.
2- الدعاوى المتقابلة مهما بلغ مقدارها.
3- دعاوى العطل والضرر بشرط ألا تزيد قيمة المدعى به عن ثلاثة آلاف دينار.
4- دعاوى العطل والضرر المتقابلة التي تنشأ عن الدعوى الأصلية الداخلة في اختصاص قضاة الصلح مهما بلغ مقدار المدعى به في الدعوى المتقابلة.
5- ما تفرع من الدعوى الأصلية من فائدة وعطل وضرر ومنافع ومصاريف مهما بلغ مقداره.
6- دعاوى حق المسيل وحق المرور وحق الشرب الذي منع أصحابه من استعماله.
7- دعاوى إعادة اليد على العقار الذي نزع بأي وجه من واضع اليد عليه مهما كانت قيمة ذلك العقار بشرط عدم التصدي للحكم بالعقار نفسه.
8- دعاوى إخلاء المأجور إذا كانت قيمة الدعوى (أي بدل الإيجار السنوي) لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف دينار. 
9- دعاوى تقسيم الأموال غير المنقولة المشتركة مهما بلغت قيمتها.
10- حجزالأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة احتياطياً في دعاوى الذمة التي تدخل ضمن اختصاصها بشرط مراعاة القيود المبينة في قانون أصول المحاكمات الحقوقية لجواز الحجز، وتختص أيضاً بحجز المنافع الحاصلة من المتنازع فيه وقاية لها من الضرر.
11- تقسيم الأموال المنقولة مهما بلغت قيمتها اذا كانت قابلة للقسمة والحكم ببيعها بمعرفة دائرة التنفيذ إن لم تكن قابلة للقسمة.
12- كما تختص محكمة الصلح اختصاصا نوعياً بنظر كافة القضايا العمالية وذلك بموجب نص المادة (137/أ) من قانون العمل رقم (8) لسنة 1996 والتي جاء فيها: (تختص محكمة الصلح بالنظر، بصفة مستعجلة، في الدعاوى الناشئة عن نزاعات العمل الفردية باستثناء الدعاوى المتعلقة بالأجور في المناطق المشكل فيها سلطة للأجور بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون، على أن يتم الفصل فيها خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ ورودها للمحكمة).

- في القضايا الجزائية:
تختص محكمة الصلح بالنظر في جميع المخالفات، وفي جرائم شهادات الزور واليمين الكاذبة الناشئة في القضايا الصلحية، وفي الجنح التي لا تتجاوز عقوبتها القصوى الحبس مدة سنتين باستثناء:
1- الجنح المبينة في الباب الأول من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات رقم (16) لسنة 1960 وهي الجنح التي تقع على أمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي.

2- الجنح التي ورد نص خاص بأن تنظر فيها محكمة أخرى غير محاكم الصلح.

• محاكم البداية:
 

وتؤلف من رئيس وعدد من القضاة بحسب الحاجة، وهي منتشرة في مختلف محافظات وألوية وأقضية المملكة، وتنشأ بموجب نظام خاص صادر عن مجلس الوزراء بالاستناد إلى أحكام المادة (4) من قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية رقم (17) لسنة 2001 ،وتمارس الاختصاصات التالية:

- بصفتها الابتدائية:
القضاء في جميع الدعاوى الحقوقية والدعاوى الجزائية التي لم تفوّض صلاحية القضاء فيها لأي محكمة أخرى (أي المحاكم صاحبة الولاية العامة).

- بصفتها الاستئنافية:
1- الطعون الموجهة إلى الأحكام المستأنفة إليها الصادرة عن محاكم الصلح، وذلك في الأحوال التي ينص قانون محاكم الصلح على أنها تستأنف إلى المحاكم الابتدائية، حيث يستأنف حكم محكمة الصلح في المخالفات إلى محكمة البداية ما لم يكن صادراً بالغرامة فيكون قطعياً مع مراعاة حق الاعتراف وفي الجرائم الأخرى يستأنف حكم محكمة الصلح إلى محكمة البداية وذلك إذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها لا تتجاوز الحبس مدة شهر والغرامة (30) ديناراً وفيما عدا ذلك يستأنف حكمها إلى محكمة الاستئناف.
2- الطعن بأي حكم يقضي أي قانون آخر استئنافه إلى المحاكم البدائية.

و تنعقد محكمة البداية في الدعاوى الحقوقية من قاض منفرد يعرف بقاضي البداية، وذلك عند النظر في جميع الدعاوى الحقوقية الخارجة عن اختصاص قاضي الصلح مهما بلغت قيمتها، والنظر في الدعاوى المتقابلة وما يتفرع عنها وعن الدعوى الأصلية.
وتنعقد في الدعاوى الجزائية على الوجه التالي:
1- من قاض منفرد عند النظر في جرائم الجنح الخارجة عن صلاحية قاضي الصلح بموجب قانون محاكم الصلح.
2- من قاضيين عند النظر في القضايا الجنائية الخارجة عن صلاحية محكمة الجنايات الكبرى بموجب قانونها.
3- من ثلاثة قضاة عن النظر في القضايا الجنائية التي تكون عقوبتها القانونية الإعدام، أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، أو الاعتقال المؤبد، أوالاعتقال المؤقت، أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة لا تقل عن خمس عشر سنة، والخارجة عن صلاحية محكمة الجنايات الكبرى بموجب قانونها الخاص.

• المحاكم الاستئنافية:
 

ويوجد في المملكة ثلاث محاكم استئناف في كل من عمان واربد ومعان، وتنعقد محكمة الاستئناف من ثلاثة قضاة على الأقل للنظر في الطعون الموجهة إلى الأحكام الصادرة في القضايا الجزائية والحقوقية المستأنفة إليها، حيث تنظر في:

1- الاستئناف المقدم إليها للطعن في الأحكام الصادرة من أي محكمة من المحاكم الابتدائية.
2- في الحالات التي ينص قانون محاكم الصلح على استئناف الحكم إلى محكمة الاستئناف.
3- أي استئناف يرفع إليها بمقتضى أي قانون آخر.
4- طلبات تعيين المرجع المختص إذا حصل تنازع على الاختصاص سلبا بأن تقضي المحكمة باختصاصها أم إيجابا بأن تصر على أنها مختصة في نظر الدعوى بين محكمتي صلح، أو بين محكمة بداية ومحكمة صلح، أو بين محكمتي بداية تابعتين لمحكمة استئناف واحدة.

• محكمة التمييز:
 
ومقرها في عمان، وهي محكمة قانون، ولا تعد درجة من درجات التقاضي، ولا تكون محكمة موضوع (أي تبحث في الوقائع والأدلة) إلا عند النظر في التمييز المرفوع إليها في أحكام محكمة أمن الدولة ومحكمة الشرطة ومحكمة الجنايات الكبرى.
ويرأس محكمة التمييز رئيس المجلس القضائي ومعه عدد من القضاة بقدر الحاجة، وتنعقد من خمسة قضاة على الأقل في هيئتها العادية يرأسها القاضي الأقدم.
وفي حال إصرار محكمة الاستئناف على قرارها المنقوض، أو كانت القضية المعروضة عليها تدور حول نقطة قانونية مستحدثة، أو على جانب من التعقيد، أو تنطوي على أهمية عامة، أو رأت إحدى هيئاتها الرجوع عن مبدأ مقرر في حكم سابق.. فتنعقد في هيئة عامة من رئيس وثمانية قضاة.

وتختص محكمة التمييز بالنظر في:
- بصفتها الجزائية:
1- الطعون الموجهة إلى الأحكام أو القرارات المميزة إليها الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف في القضايا الجنائية.
2- الطعون الموجهة إلى الأحكام والقرارات التي ينص أي قانون على تمييزها إلى محكمة التمييز، كالطعون ضد قرارات محكمة أمن الدولة، ومحكمة الشرطة، ومحكمة الجنايات الكبرى.

- بصفتها الحقوقية:
1- الطعون الموجهة إلى الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف في الدعاوى الحقوقية الصادرة عن المحاكم الابتدائية، والتي تقل قيمة المدعى به فيها عن عشرة آلاف دينار.
2- الطعون الموجهة إلى الأحكام والقرارات الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف في الدعاوى الحقوقية الصادرة عن المحاكم الابتدائية، والتي تزيد قيمة المدعى بها عن عشرة آلاف دينار، وذلك بعد الحصول على إذن بالتمييز من رئيس محكمة التمييز أو من يفوضه.
3- طلبات تعيين المرجع المختص عند التنازع سلبا أو إيجابا على الاختصاص بين محكمتين نظاميتين لا تتبعان محكمة استئناف واحدة، أو بين محكمتي استئناف.

• محكمة العدل العليا:
 
وتختص بالفصل في المنازعات الإدارية المحددة حصراً في المادة (9) من قانونها رقم (12) لسنة 1992، وهي:

1- الطعون بنتائج انتخابات مجالس الهيئات التالية: البلديات، غرف الصناعة والتجارة، النقابات، الجمعيات والنوادي المسجلة في المملكة.. وفي سائر الطعون الانتخابية التي تجري وفق القوانين والأنظمة نافذة المفعول.
2- الطعون التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن في القرارات الإدارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة، أو المتعلقة بالزيادة السنوية، أو بالترفيع، أو بالنقل، أو الانتداب، أو الإعارة.
3- طلبات الموظفين العموميين بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية النهائية الصادرة بإحالتهم على التقاعد، أو الاستيداع، أو بفصلهم من وظائفهم، أو فقدانهم لها، أو إيقافهم عن العمل بغير الطرق القانونية.
4- طلبات الموظفين العموميين بإلغاء القرارات النهائية الصادرة بحقهم من قبل السلطات التأديبية.
5- المنازعات الخاصة بالرواتب والعلاوات والحقوق التقاعدية المستحقة للموظفين العموميين، أو للمتقاعدين منهم، أو لورثتهم.
6- الطعون التي يقدمها أي متضرر بطلب إلغاء أي قرار أو إجراء بموجب أي قانون يخالف الدستور، أو أي نظام يخالف الدستور أو القانون.
7- الطعون التي يقدمها أي متضرر بطلب وقف العمل بأحكام أي قانون مؤقت مخالف للدستور، أو نظام مخالف للقانون أو الدستور.
8- الطعون والمنازعات والمسائل التي تعتبر من اختصاص المحكمة بموجب أي قانون آخر.
9- الدعاوى التي يقدمها الأفراد والهيئات بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية النهائية.
10- الطعن في أي قرار إداري نهائي حتى لو كان محصناً بالقانون الصادر بمقتضاه.
11- الطعن في أي قرارات نهائية صادرة عن جهات إدارية ذات اختصاص قضائي، فيما عدا القرارات الصادرة عن هيئات التوفيق والتحكيم في منازعات العمل، ومقرها في عمان، وتمارس القضاء الإداري بشقيه الإلغاء والتعويض.


كما تختص محكمة العدل العليا في طلبات التعويض عن القرارات والإجراءات المذكورة أعلاه، سواء رفعت إليها بصفة أصلية أو تبعية. ولا تختص بالنظر في الطلبات أو الطعون المتعلقة بأعمال السيادة ، ولا تقبل الدعوى المقدمة من أشخاص ليست لهم مصلحة شخصية.
وأحكام محكمة العدل العليا قطعيّة، لا تقبل أي اعتراض أو مراجعة بأي طريقة من الطرق، ويتوجب تنفيذها بالصورة التي صدرت بها.
وإذا تضمن الحكم إلغاء القرار الإداري موضوع الدعوى فتعتبر جميع الإجراءات والتصرفات القانونية والإدارية التي تمت بموجب ذلك القرار ملغاة من تاريخ صدور ذلك القرار.
ويعاون رئيس محكمة العدل العليا عدد من القضاة جميعهم برتبة قاضي تمييز. ولديها نيابة عامة إدارية خاصة تمثل أشخاص الإدارة العامة في الدعوى، سواء أكانوا مدعين أو مدّعَى عليهم، وفي جميع إجراءاتها، ولآخر مرحلة من مراحلها.
ويعيّن رئيس المحكمة وقضاتها ورئيس النيابة العامة الإدارية لديها ومساعديه بإرادة ملكية، وبناء على قرار من المجلس القضائي. وتنعقد المحكمة من هيئة أو أكثر يشكلها رئيس المحكمة، وتتألف كل منها من رئيس وأربعة قضاة على الأقل.
وتعد محكمة العدل العليا محكمة مثالية من حيث سرعة إجراءات التقاضي، ومعدل فصل الدعاوى، بحيث لا يستغرق نظر الدعوى فيها أكثر من شهر واحد. كما تمارس المحكمة في النظام القضائي الأردني دور المحكمة الدستورية في الأنظمة المقارنة، حيث تملك بمقتضى قانونها صلاحية وقف أي قانون أو نظام مخالف للدستور

• محكمة الأحداث:
 
تعرّف المادة (2) من قانون الأحداث رقم (24) لسنة 1968، الحدث بأنه: (كل شخص أتم السابعة من عمره ولم يتم الثامنة عشرة ذكرا كان أم أنثى)، والولد بأنه: (من أتم السابعة من عمره ولم يتم الثانية عشرة)، والمراهق: (من أتم الثانية عشرة ولم يتم الخامسة عشرة)، والفتى: (من أتم الخامسة عشرة ولم يتم الثامنة عشرة).. وجميع هذه الفئات تنطبق عليها أحكام قانون الأحداث، ولا يلاحق جزائيا من لم يتم السابعة من عمره حين اقتراف الفعل.
وتختص محاكم الصلح بصفتها محكمة أحداث بالفصل في جميع المخالفات والجنح المسندة إلى الأحداث، بالإضافة إلى الفصل في تدابير الحماية أو الرعاية، حيث تنص المادة (31) من قانون الأحداث على أنه يعتبر محتاجا للحماية أو الرعاية كل حدث تنطبق عليه أي من الحالات التالية:


1- كان تحت عناية والد أو وصي غير لائق للعناية به، لاعتياده الإجرام، أو إدمانه السكر، أو إدمانه المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية، أو انحلاله الخلقي.
2- قام بأعمال تتعلق بالدعارة، أو الفسق، أو إفساد الخلق، أو القمار، أو خدمة من يقومون بهذه الأعمال، أو خالط الذين اشتهر عنهم سوء السيرة.
3- لم يكن له محلا مستقرا، أو كان يبيت عادة في الطرقات.
4- لم يكن له وسيلة مشروعة للتعيّش، أو عائل مؤتمن، وكان والداه أو أحدهما متوفين، أو مسجونين، أو غائبين.
5- كان سيء السلوك، وخارجا عن سلطة أبيه أو وليه أو وصيه أو أمه، أو كان الولي متوفى، أو غائبا، أو عديم الأهلية.
6- كان يستجدي، ولو تستر على ذلك بأي وسيلة من الوسائل.
7- كان ابنا شرعيا أو غير شرعي لوالد سبق له أن أدين بارتكاب جرم مخل بالآداب مع أي من أبنائه، سواء كانوا شرعيين أو غير شرعيين.
8- تعرض لإيذاء مقصود من أحد والديه، أو زوجه تجاوزت ضروب التأديب التي يبيحها القانون والعرف العام.
9- كان معرضا لخطر جسيم إذا بقي في أسرته.
10- استغل بأعمال التسول، أو بأعمال تتصل بالدعارة، أو الفسق، أو إفساد الخلق، أو خدمة من يقومون بهذه الأعمال، أو في أي أعمال غير مشروعة.


ويجوز لمراقب السلوك أن يقدم إلى محكمة الأحداث أي محتاج للحماية أو الرعاية، وله أن يستعين بأحد أفراد الضابطة العدلية لتأمين مثوله أمام المحكمة.
ويحق لمحكمة الأحداث إصدار القرار بالاحتفاظ بالحدث في إحدى دور الرعاية لحين البت في الدعوى إذا اقتضت مصلحته ذلك، كما يحق لها إصدار قرارها هذا في غياب الحدث المحتاج إلى الحماية أو الرعاية.
كما تختص محكمة البداية بصفتها محكمة أحداث بالفصل في الجرائم الجنائية، وتعتبر قضايا الأحداث من القضايا المستعجلة، ولا تعتبر إدانة الحدث بجرم من الاسبقيات.
وفي حال ارتكب الحدث جرما بالاشتراك مع بالغ، فتتم محاكمته مع البالغ أمام المحكمة المختصة بمحاكمة البالغ، على أن تراعى حيال الحدث الأصول المتبعة لدى محاكم الأحداث بما في ذلك تقديم تقرير مراقب السلوك.
وتجري محاكمة الحدث بصورة سرية، ولا يسمح لأحد بالدخول إلى المحكمة خلاف مراقب السلوك، ووالدي الحدث أو وصيه أو محاميه، والأشخاص الذين لهم علاقة مباشرة بالدعوى.
ولا يجوز إجراء التحقيق مع الحدث إلا بحضور وليه، أو وصيه، أو الشخص المسلم إليه، أو محاميه.. وفي حال تعذر حضور أي منهم يُدعى مراقب السلوك لحضور جلسات التحقيق.
ولا تُقبل دعوى الحق الشخصي أمام محكمة الأحداث، وللمتضرر حق اللجوء إلى المحاكم المختصة، غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بالالتزامات المدنية (الرد والمصادرة والنفقات) عند البت في الدعوى
.
• تمثيل الحكومة في الدعاوى الحقوقية:

يتولى المحامي العام المدني ومساعدوه تمثيل الحكومة في الدعاوى الحقوقية التي تقيمها أو تقام عليها، وجميعهم من القضاة النظاميين يعينون أو ينتدبون من المجلس القضائي، ويرتبط المحامي العام المدني إداريا بوزير العدل، وله بموافقة من وزير العدل أن ينتدب عنه أي من المدّعين العامين أو مساعدي النيابة للقيام بوظيفة المحامي العام المدني أمام المحاكم.[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]2- المحاكم الخاصة:
وتقسم إلى نوعين:

1- محاكم خاصة جميع قضاتها نظاميون، وهي:
- محكمة استئناف قضايا ضريبة الدخل.
- محكمة بداية الجمارك.
- محكمة الجنايات الكبرى.
- محكمة تسوية الأراضي والمياه.
- محاكم البلديات.
- محكمة صيانة أملاك الدولة.

2- محاكم خاصة قضاتها أو بعضهم من غير القضاة النظاميين، مثل:
- محكمة أمن الدولة.
- المحاكم العسكرية.
- محكمة الشرطة.
- المحكمة العمالية الخاصة.

• محكمة استئناف قضايا ضريبة الدخل:
 
ومركزها عمان، وتمارس اختصاصها وفقا لأحكام قانون ضريبة الدخل رقم (57) لسنة (1985)، ونظام أصول المحاكمات الضريبية رقم (8) لسنة 2003، وأحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية في المسائل غير المنصوص عليها في قانون ضريبة الدخل ونظام المحاكمات الضريبية.
وتختص المحكمة بالنظر في أي استئناف يقدمه المكلّف للطعن في قرارات التقدير وإعادة التقدير التي يجوز استئنافها بمقتضى أحكام قانون ضريبة الدخل، وكذلك في المطالبات المتعلقة بالغرامات والمبالغ الإضافية، وأي مبالغ يتوجب خصمها أو دفعها أو اقتطاعها كضريبة نهائية أو دفعة على حساب الضريبة وفقا لإحكام قانون ضريبة الدخل.
وكل حكم أو أمر تصدره المحكمة في هذا الصدد يعتبر نهائياً وغير قابل للتمييز، إلا إذا تجاوز مبلغ ضريبة الدخل المقدرة ألف دينار قبل إجراء أي تقاص، ويجوز تمييز الحكم بإذن من رئيس محكمة التمييز أو من يفوضه إذا كان الخلاف في الحكم يدور حول نقطة قانونية مستحدثة، أو على جانب من التعقيد، أو تنطوي على أهمية عامة.

• محكمة بداية الجمارك:
 
ومركزها عمان، وتختص بالنظر في قضايا التهريب الجمركي، وقضايا الضريبة العامة على المبيعات، إضافة إلى بعض الاختصاصات المحددة في المادة (222) من قانون الجمارك رقم(20) لسنة (1998).
ويمثل النيابة العامة الجمركية لديها مدعي عام جمركي يعينه وزير المالية من موظفي الدائرة الحقوقيين، وقرارات المحكمة قابلة للاستئناف أمام محكمة خاصة هي محكمة استئناف الجمارك، ومركزها عمان، وتؤلف من ثلاثة قضاة، وقراراتها قابلة للتمييز أمام محكمة التمييز في حال كانت قيمة الدعوى أو الغرامات الجمركية وبدل المصادرات لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف دينار، أو إذا كان الخلاف في الدعاوى الأخرى حول نقطة قانونية مستحدثة، أو على جانب من التعقيد، أو تنطوي على أهمية عامة، وأذنت محكمة الجمارك الاستئنافية أو محكمة التمييز بذلك.

• محكمة الجنايات الكبرى:
 
وتنعقد على شكل هيئات ثلاثية برئاسة قاض لا تقل درجته عن الثانية، وعضوية قاضيين لا تقل درجة كل منهما عن الثالثة.
وتتولى أعمال النيابة العامة لديها هيئة خاصة تتألف من نائب عام ومساعدين له ومدعين عامين حسب الحاجة، ويخضع القضاة فيها وأعضاء النيابة العامة لديها للأحكام والأوضاع القانونية التي تنطبق على القضاة النظاميين.
وتنعقد المحكمة في عمان، أو في أي مكان آخر في المملكة يعينه رئيس المحكمة (تقوم محكمة الجنايات الكبرى شهريا بعقد جلسات لمدة أسبوع في محافظتي اربد والعقبة للبت في القضايا التي وقعت في محافظات الشمال والجنوب)، وتطبق على جلساتها وكيفية اتخاذ قراراتها الأحكام والإجراءات الخاصة بالمحاكم النظامية.
وتختص المحكمة بالنظر في جرائم القتل، وجرائم الاغتصاب، وهتك العرض، والخطف الجنائي، أو الشروع في أي من هذه الجرائم.
والإجراءات أمام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى سريعة، حيث يتعين على المدعي العام إصدار قرار الظن بحق المتهم في أية قضية خلال مدة لا تزيد على سبعة أيام من تاريخ إقفال التحقيق، وأن يودعها لدى النائب العام خلال ثلاثة أيام من إصداره لقرار الظن.
وعلى النائب العام إصدار قرار الاتهام في القضية وإعادتها إلى المدعي العام خلال مدة لا تزيد على سبعة أيام من تاريخ إيداع قرار الظن لديه.
وعلى المدعي العام تقديم المتهم إلى المحكمة بلائحة اتهام خلال ثلاثة أيام من إعادة القضية إليه، بحيث تبدأ المحكمة النظر في القضية خلال مدة لا تزيد على عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديمها، وهي تعقد جلساتها لهذا الغرض في أيام متتالية، ولا يحق لها تأجيل المحاكمة لأكثر من ثمان وأربعين ساعة إلا عند الضرورة، ولأسباب تذكرها في قرار التأجيل.
وعلى المحكمة إصدار قرارها في أية قضية بالسرعة الممكنة، وخلال مدة لا تزيد على عشرة أيام من تاريخ ختام المحاكمة، وللمحكمة تأجيل ذلك لمرة واحدة فقط، ولمدة لا تزيد على سبعة أيام.
و قرارات محكمة الجنايات الكبرى قابلة للطعن لدى محكمة التمييز خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تفهيمها إذا كانت وجاهيّة، ومن تاريخ تبليغها إذا كانت غيابية، وذلك بالنسبة للنائب العام والمحكوم عليه والمسؤول بالمال والمدعي الشخصي. أما بالنسبة إلى رئيس النيابات العامة، فله الطعن في قرارات المحكمة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدورها.
وفي حال الحكم بالإعدام أو بعقوبة جنائية لا تقل عن خمس سنوات، فإن القرار يتبع للتمييز حتى وإن لم يطلب المحكوم عليه ذلك، ويتوجب على النائب العام عندها أن يرفع ملف القضية لمحكمة التمييز خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدور الحكم مع مطالعته عليه.

• محكمة تسوية الأراضي والمياه :
 
وتتألف من قاض منفرد يعّن وفق أحكام قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية، وتختص بنظر وفصل جميع الاعتراضات المقدمة من أصحاب العلاقة على (جدول الحقوق) الخاص بأعمال تسوية الأراضي والمياه.
ويقصد بتسوية الأراضي والمياه تسوية جميع المسائل والاختلافات المتعلقة بأي حق تصرف، أو تملك، أو منفعة، أو أية حقوق أخرى متعلقة بالأراضي أو المياه وقابلة للتسجيل.
وتعني كلمة (الأرض) هنا الأراضي الأميرية، والموقوفة، والمملوكة، والأبنية، والأشجار، وأي شيء آخر ثابت في الأرض.
وتعني كلمة (المياه) أية انهار، أو جداول، أو مجار، أو برك، أو عيون، أو بحيرات، أو ينابيع، أو آبار، أو شلالات، أو سدود، أو خزانات.. أو أي قناة، أو خندق، أو مجرى ماء، أو مجفف، أو ضفة، أو جسر، أو عبارة.. أو بناء لتنظيم الماء، أو تحويله، أو بئر ( بور هول ).. أو واسطة لاستخراج الماء، أو رفعه، أو دفعه.. أو عمل فرعي من أي نوع مستعمل للحصول على الماء، ورفعه، ونقله، واستعماله من أجل غايات الري أو التجفيف الأولية.

• محاكم البلديات:
 
يتم إنشاؤها بأنظمة خاصة بمقتضى قانون إنشاء محاكم البلديات، و تعتبر محكمة البلدية محكمة صلح من جميع الوجوه بالمعنى المبيّن في قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية، وقانون محاكم الصلح، وأي قانون آخر معمول به.
و تختص محاكم البلدية بالنظر في الجرائم التي ترتكب ضمن حدود البلدية خلافا لإحكام القوانين التالية، وأي قوانين تحل محلها، وأي أنظمة صادرة بمقتضى أي منها، وحسب مقتضى الحال:
1- قانون الحرف والصناعات رقم (16) لسنة 1953.
2- قانون البلديات رقم (29) لسنة 1955.
3- قانون تنظيم المدن والقرى والأبنية رقم (79) لسنة 1966.
4- قانون الصحة العامة رقم (21) لسنة 1971 بالنسبة للجرائم المتعلقة بالمكاره الصحية ومكافحة الملاريا.
5- قانون الزراعة رقم (20) لسنة 1973 بالنسبة للجرائم المتعلقة بمكافحة أمراض الحيوان، والحجر البيطري، وذبح الحيوانات وسلخها.
6- قانون السير رقم (47) لسنة 2001.
7- قانون رسوم خدمات المكاتب المهنية لمدينة عمان رقم (7) لسنة 1977 بالنسبة لمحكمة أمانة عمان الكبرى.
8- قانون رسوم خدمات المكاتب المهنية في المناطق البلدية قم (21) لسنة 1985.
9- قانون رخص المهن لمدينة عمان رقم (20) لسنة 1985 بالنسبة لمحكمة أمانة عمان الكبرى.
10- قانون رخص المهن رقم (28) لسنة 1999.
11- أي تشريع آخر يخوّل محكمة البلدية بالنظر في الجرائم التي تتناولها أحكامه، والتي تقع ضمن حدود البلدية
.
• محكمة صيانة أملاك الدولة:
 
وتشكّل برئاسة قاض بمرتبة قاضي تمييز، وعضوية قاضيين يعينهم المجلس القضائي بالإضافة لوظائفهم، ويمثل الادعاء العام أمامها النائب العام أو المحامي العام المدني كل حسب اختصاصه، وتنعقد في المكان والزمان اللذين يعينهما رئيسها.
وتحدد المادة (4) من قانون صيانة أموال الدولة رقم (17) لسنة (1996) اختصاص المحكمة بما يلي:
1- يكون اختصاص هذه المحكمة إجراء المحاكمة في أية أموال منقولة أو غير منقولة تسربت لأي شخص كان من قبل أي موظف أو أي شخص مدان أو المخالف مدنيا يعتقد أنه قد باعها أو وهبها أو أجرها أو رهنها بقصد تهريبها للحيلولة دون حجزها من قبل الدولة.
2- إجراء التحقيق في أية أموال منقولة أو غير منقولة يعتقد أن ذلك الموظف أو الشخص المدان أو المخالف مدنيا حصل عليها أو أجري أية تحسينات عليها أو أقام أية عمارة أو غرس أية أشجار أو أية إجراءات أخرى بسبب ما حصل عليه من أموال الدولة بصورة غير مشروعة سواء أكانت هذه الأموال المنقولة أو غير المنقولة مسجلة باسمه أو يضع يده عليها أم مسجلة باسم زوجته أو أقاربه أو أي شخص أجنبي آخر.
3- تطبق المحكمة أحكام هذا القانون على الشخص أو الموظف الذي ثبت بقرار قطعي صادر عن محكمة مختصة أو بإقراره الخطي إدخاله لأموال الدولة بذمته بحكم إدارته لتلك الأموال أو الإشراف عليها أو تسلمه إياها ولو لم يلاحق جزائيا لأية أسباب كانت.
4- إذا كانت الأفعال التي أدين بها الموظف المدان أو المخالف مدنيا قد ارتكبها أثناء إشغاله الوظيفة فان جميع الأموال غير المنقولة التي سجلت باسم الموظف المدان منذ إشغاله تلك الوظيفة أو باسم أصول أو فروع أو زوج أو إخوة ذلك الموظف تعتبر أنها من أموال الدولة إلا إذا أثبت ذلك الشخص المسجلة الأموال غير المنقولة باسمه أنها ليست من تلك الأموال.
5- إجراء المحاكمة في أي مخالفة مدنية، وتعيين مقدار التعويضات المستحقة للدولة نتيجة أفعال المدان أو المخالف مدنيا، والجهة المسؤولة عن تسديدها.
ويخوّل القانون محكمة صيانة أموال الدولة صلاحيّة منع أي شخص من السفر، وإلقاء الحجز التحفظي على أية أموال يطلب النائب العام أو المحامي العام المدني حجزها لنتيجة الدعوى.
وإجراءات المحكمة سرية ما لم ترتئي خلاف ذلك، وأحكامها تابعة للتمييز وفقاً لأحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية، والتمييز من حق النائب العام أو المحامي العام المدني والمحكوم عليه خلال ثلاثين يوماً تبدأ من تاريخ تفهيمه الحكم إذا كان وجاهياً، وتاريخ تبليغه إذا كان غيابياً.
وتسترد المبالغ التي تحكم بها المحكمة على المدان أو المخالف مدنيا حسب نصوص قانون تحصيل الأموال الأميرية
.
• محكمة أمن الدولة:
 
تشكل بقرار من رئيس الوزراء من ثلاثة قضاة مدنيين و/ أو عسكريين، وذلك بتنسيب من وزير العدل بالنسبة للقضاة المدنيين، ورئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة بالنسبة للعسكريين.
ويعين رئيس هيئة الأركان المشتركة مدير القضاء العسكري أو أحد مساعديه نائبا عاما لدى محكمة أمن الدولة، ويجوز أن يعين من القضاة العسكريين مساعدا له أو أكثر.
كما يعين قاضيا عسكريا أو أكثر لممارسة وظيفة المدعي العام، وذلك وفقا للصلاحيات المعطاة لكل منهم في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية.
وتختص محكمة أمن الدولة بالنظر في الجرائم المبينة في قانون محكمة أمن الدولة رقم (17) لسنة 1959 وتعديلاته، والتي تشمل:


1- الجرائم الواقعة على أمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات رقم (16) لسنة 1960.
2- جرائم تزوير البنكنوت والمسكوكات المنصوص عليها في المواد من (239 إلى 252) من قانون العقوبات رقم (16) لسنة 1960.
3- الجرائم الواقعة خلافا لإحكام قانون حماية أسرار ووثائق الدولة رقم (50) لسنة 1971.
4- الجرائم الواقعة خلافا لأحكام قانون المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية رقم (11) لسنة 1988.
5- الجرائم الواقعة خلافا لأحكام المادة 12 من قانون المفرقعات رقم (13) لسنة 1953.
6- الجرائم الواقعة خلافا لأحكام الفقرتين (أ) و(ب) من المادة (11) من قانون الأسلحة النارية والذخائر رقم (34) لسنة 1952.
7- الجرائم الواقعة على السلامة العامة المنصوص عليها في المواد من (157 إلى (168) من قانون العقوبات رقم (16) لسنة 1960.
8- مخالفة أحكام المادة (195) من قانون العقوبات رقم (16) لسنة 1960.
9- الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (160 و162)، وفي الفقرات (ب) و(ج) و(د) و(هـ) من المادة (177)، وفي الفقرتين (ب) و(ج) من المادة (179) من قانون الطيران المدني رقم (50) لسنة 1985.
10- كتم الجنايات والجنح المنصوص عليها في المادة (206) من قانون العقوبات رقم (16) لسنة 1960.
11- أي جريمة أخرى ذات علاقة بالأمن الاقتصادي يقرر رئيس الوزراء إحالتها إليها.


والمحاكمات لدى محكمة أمن الدولة علنية، وإجراءاتها سريعة، حيث يتعين على المحكمة النظر في أي قضية ترد إليها خلال مدة لا تزيد على عشرة أيام من تاريخ تقديمها، وتعقد جلساتها لذلك الغرض في أيام متتالية، ولا يجوز تأجيل المحاكمة لأكثر من (48) ساعة إلا عند الضرورة، ولأسباب تذكرها في قرار التأجيل.
وتصدر المحكمة قراراتها بالإجماع، أو بأغلبية الآراء، وأحكامها في الجنايات قابلة للطعن لدى محكمة التمييز خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تفهيمها إذا كانت وجاهيّة، ومن تاريخ تبليغها إذا كانت غيابية، وذلك بالنسبة للنائب العام والمحكوم عليه.
أما في الجنح فهي قابلة للطعن لدى محكمة التمييز خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها إذا كانت وجاهيّة، وتاريخ تبليغها إذا كانت غيابية أو بحكم الوجاهي.
وعند نظر محكمة التمييز في التمييز المرفوع إليها تنعقد من خمسة قضاة على الأقل، وتعتبر في هذه الحالة محكمة موضوع، ويجوز لها تصديق الحكم بناء على البيّنات الواردة في ملف القضية، أو تنقضه، وتبرئ المتهم أو تدينه، ولها أن تحكم بما كان يجب على محكمة أمن الدولة أن تحكم به.
وإذا كان حكم محكمة أمن الدولة بالبراءة، فلا يجوز لمحكمة التمييز أن تدين المتهم ما لم تعيد سماع البينة.
و إذا تبين لمحكمة التمييز أن هنالك خطأ في الإجراءات، أو مخالفة للقانون، فيجوز لها نقض الحكم، وإعادة القضية إلى محكمة أمن الدولة للسير بها وفقا للتعليمات التي تقررها، وفي جميع الأحوال يكون قرار محكمة التمييز قطعيا
.
• المحاكم العسكرية:
 
وتؤلف من قضاة عسكريين منفصلين عن القضاة النظاميين، ولها نيابة عامة عسكرية خاصة بها، وتختص بنظر الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات العسكري، أو قانون العقوبات العام، أو أي قانون آخر.. والتي يرتكبها أي من:

1- الضباط والأفراد في القوات المسلحة.
2- طلبة الجامعات والمعاهد والكليات العسكرية والتلاميذ العسكريين في القوات المسلحة.
3- الضباط والأفراد الذين أنهيت خدماتهم لأي سبب من القوات المسلحة إذا كان ارتكاب الجريمة قد تم أثناء وجودهم في الخدمة.
4- المكلفين بخدمة العلم وفقا لأحكام قانون خدمة العلم.
5- أسرى الحرب.
6- ضباط وأفراد الجيوش الحليفة الموجودة على الأراضي الأردنية إلا إذا تم الاتفاق مع دولهم على خلاف ذلك.
7- مرتكبي جرائم الحرب عسكريين أو مدنيين
.

• محكمة الشرطة:
 
وتختص بنظر الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات العسكري، أو قانون العقوبات العام، أو أي قانون آخر.. والتي يرتكبها ضباط الأمن العام، وضباط الصف، وأفراد الشرطة، وتلاميذ القوة في الجامعات والمعاهد وكلية العلوم الشرطية، والأفراد والضباط الذين أنهوا خدماتهم من القوة لأي سبب إذا كان أحدهم قد ارتكب جريمة أثناء وجوده في الخدمة.
وتتألف المحكمة من رئيس وعضوين على الأقل، ويتولى المرافعة أمامها مدعي عام من الأمن العام، وتجري محاكماتها وفقاً لقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية، وأحكامها قابلة للتمييز خلال 30 يوماً، وعندها تنعقد محكمة التمييز بأربعة قضاة من قضاتها، ينضم إليهم عضو خامس ينتدبه مدير الأمن العام من بين الضباط على ألا تقل رتبته عن عقيد.
وتعتبر محكمة التمييز في هذه الحالة محكمة موضوع، ويجوز لها أن تصدق الحكم بناء على البيّنات الواردة في ملف القضية، أو أن تنقضه، وتبرئ المتهم أو تدينه، ولها أن تحكم بما كان يجب أن تحكم به محكمة الشرطة
.
• المحكمة العماليّة الخاصة:
 
وتختص فقط بنظر نزاعات العمل الجماعية، والتي عرفتها المادة (2) من قانون العمل رقم (8) لسنة (1996) بأنها: (كل خلاف ينشأ بين مجموعة من العمال أو النقابة من جهة، وبين صاحب عمل أو نقابة أصحاب العمل من جهة أخرى، حول تطبيق عقد عمل جماعي، أو تفسيره، أو يتعلق بظروف العمل وشروطه).
وتنعقد المحكمة عندما يحيل إليها وزير العمل نزاعا عماليا جماعيا عجز مجلس التوفيق عن إنهائه، وتتشكل من ثلاثة قضاة نظاميين ينتدبهم المجلس القضائي لهذه الغاية بناء على طلب وزير العمل، ويرأسها أعلاهم في الدرجة، ويجوز انعقادها بحضور اثنين من أعضائها، وفي حال اختلافهما يدعى القاضي الثالث للاشتراك في نظر القضية والبت فيها.
وتعقد جلسات المحكمة العمالية في وزارة العمل، ويعطى النزاع العمالي المحال إليها صفة الاستعجال، بحيث تباشر النظر فيه خلال مدة لا تزيد على سبعة أيام من تاريخ الإحالة، وتصدر قرارها وتبلغه لوزير العمل خلال ثلاثين يوماً من ذلك التاريخ، ويكون القرار قطعياً غير قابل للطعن أمام أي جهة قضائية أو إدارية، وينفذ اعتباراً من التاريخ الذي تحدده.
ويتعين على وزير العمل نشره قرار المحكمة في صحيفة يومية محلية أو أكثر خلال ثلاثين يوما من استلامه، وعلى نفقة أصحاب النزاع، بحيث يعتبر القرار ملزما لكل من:


1- أطراف النزاع العمالي.
2- خلف صاحب العمل بمن في ذلك ورثته الذين انتقلت إليهم المؤسسة التي يتعلق بها النزاع.
3- جميع الأشخاص الذين كانوا يعملون في المؤسسة التي يتعلق بها النزاع تاريخ حدوثه، أو في أي قسم منها، وحسب مقتضى الحال، وكذلك جميع الأشخاص الذين سيستخدمون في تلك المؤسسة فيما بعد، أو في أي قسم منها، وذلك إذا ورد في قرار المحكمة العمالية ما يقضي بذلك، وما لم يكن في قانون العمل أو الأنظمة الصادرة بمقتضاه ما يحول دون ذلك.


وإذا خالف أي عامل قرار المحكمة العمالية فيعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ولا تزيد على مائتي دينار للمرة الأولى، وتضاعف في حالة التكرار، ولا يجوز تخفيض الغرامة عن حدها الأدنى للأسباب التقديرية المخففة.
وإذا خالف صاحب العمل القرار فيعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتين ولا تزيد على أربعمائة دينار للمرة الأولى، وتضاعف في حالة التكرار، ولا يجوز تخفيض الغرامة عن حدها الأدنى للأسباب التقديرية المخففة[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

يتبع غدا ..... 

من موقع 

www.jc.jo

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]3- المحاكم الدينية:
وتشمل كلا من:

1- المحاكم الشرعية:
وتطبق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية إلى جانب أحكام قانون أصول المحاكمات الشرعية رقم (31) لسنة (1959)، وقانون الأحوال الشخصية رقم (61) لسنة (1976)، والتقاضي فيها على درجة أولى واستئناف فقط، ويشرف عليها وعلى قضاتها قاضي القضاة، ويساعده في ذلك مدير الشرعية.
وتختص المحاكم الشرعية وحدها دون غيرها، ووفقا لقوانينها الخاصة، بحق القضاء في الأمور التالية:

1- مسائل الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين من زواج وطلاق وحضانة ونفقة ومواريث ووصايا.
2- قضايا الدية في حال كان الفريقان مسلمان، أو كان أحدهما غير مسلم ورضي الاثنان باختصاصها.
3- الأمور المتعلقة بالأوقاف الإسلامية.

2- مجالس الطوائف غير المسلمة (المحاكم الكنسية):
وهي لا تتبع القضاء النظامي، وتختص بنظر قضايا الأحوال الشخصية لأبناء طائفتها في المملكة، وهي في الأردن المحكمة الكنسية الخاصة بطائفة الروم الأرثدوكس، وطائفة الروم الكاثوليك، وطائفة اللاتين، وطائفة الأرمن، والطائفة الإنجيلية الأسقفية العربية.
وفي حال كان هناك طائفة دينية غير مسلمة ليس لها مجلس خاص للنظر في قضايا الأحوال الشخصية المتعلقة بأتباعها، يكون للمحاكم النظامية صلاحية البت في الموضوع، على أن تسترشد بقواعد العدل والإنصاف، وأن تسير في ضوء قواعد واعتقادات الطائفة المذكورة التي تثبت بموجب الأصول المنصوص عليها في المادة الثامنة من قانون مجالس الطوائف الدينية غير المسلمة لسنة 1938.
وإذا لم يكن للطائفة مجموعة قواعد مكتوبة، أو هناك شك في القواعد التي يجب تطبيقها، تطبق قواعد الطائفة التي تعرف بكونها الأقرب إلى الطائفة التي ينتمي إليها الفريق أو الفرقاء.[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]4- المجالس ذات الاختصاصات القضائية:
وتشمل ما يلي:

1- المجلس العالي لتفسير الدستور:
حصر الدستور الأردني حق تفسير أحكام الدستور بالمجلس العالي لتفسير الدستور، وهو يتألف من رئيس مجلس الأعيان رئيساً، وثمانية أعضاء آخرين، ثلاثة يعينهم مجلس الأعيان من أعضائه بالاقتراع، وخمسة من قضاة محكمة التمييز (باعتبارها أعلى هيئة قضائية في المملكة) بترتيب الأقدمية، وعند الضرورة يكمّل العدد من رؤساء المحاكم التي تلي محكمة التمييز، وبترتيب الأقدمية أيضا، وتصدر القرارات بأغلبية ستة أصوات.
ويمارس المجلس صلاحيته إذا تلقى طلباً من إحدى الجهات التالية:
1- مجلس الوزراء.
2- مجلس الأعيان بقرار تتخذه الأغلبية المطلقة من أعضائه.
3- مجلس النواب بقرار تتخذه الأغلبية المطلقة من أعضائه.

2- المجلس العالي لمحاكمة الوزراء:

إضافة إلى تفسير أحكام الدستور، يتولى المجلس العالي لتفسير الدستور مسؤولية محاكمة الوزراء في حال توجيه الاتهام إليهم من مجلس النواب، ويسمى عندها المجلس العالي لمحاكمة الوزراء، حيث يعين مجلس النواب من بين أعضائه من يتولى تقديم الإتهام وتأييده أمام المجلس العالي ، و يحق لمجلس النواب بموجب نص الدستور، وبأغلبية الثلثين من أعضائه، اتهام الوزراء بارتكاب أي من الجرائم الناتجة عن تأدية وظائفهم، والمنصوص عليها في المادة (3) من قانون محاكمة الوزراء رقم (35) لسنة 1952، وهي:

1- الخيانة العظمى، وتشمل:
- الجرائم التي تقع على أمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي كما هي محددة في قانون العقوبات.
- مخالفة أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة (33) من الدستور وتعديلاته، والتي تنص على: (المعاهدات والاتفاقات التي يترتب عليها تحميل خزانة الدولة شيئا من النفقات أو مساس في حقوق الأردنيين العامة أو الخاصة لا تكون نافذة إلا إذا وافق عليها مجلس الأمة ولا يجوز في أي حال أن تكون الشروط السرية في معاهدة أو اتفاق ما مناقضة للشروط العلنية).

2- إساءة استعمال السلطة، وتشمل:
- جرائم الرشوة المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات.
- جرائم الاختلاس واستثمار الوظيفة المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات.
- جرائم إساءة استعمال السلطة والإخلال بواجب الوظيفة المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات.
- مخالفة أي حكم من أحكام الدستور المنصوص عليها في المواد (9، 12،13،15، 111) من الدستور. 
- تعريض سلامة الدولة أو أمنها لخطر ناشئ عن إهمال أو خطأ جسيمين. 
- الموافقة على صرف أموال غير داخلة في موازنة الدولة.

3- الإخلال بواجب الوظيفة، وتشمل:
- إذا اشترى أحد الوزراء أثناء توليه السلطة، أو استأجر شيئاً من أملاك الدولة ولو بالمزاد العلني.
- إذا دخل في تعهدات أو مناقصات تعقدها أية إدارة عامة، أو أية مؤسسة تابعة لإدارة عامة، أو خاضعة لمراقبتها.
- إذا كان عضواً في مجلس إدارة شركة، أو وكيلاً عنها، أو تعاطى التجارة.

وتتم محاكمة الوزراء على التهم المنسوبة إليهم سواء أكانوا على رأس عملهم أم متقاعدين، ويكون اسم المجلس عندها المجلس العالي لمحاكمة الوزراء، وذلك بموجب المادة (55) من الدستور والتي تنص على: (يحاكم الوزراء أمام مجلس عال على ما ينسب إليهم من جرائم ناتجة عن تأدية وظائفهم).
ويتم إيقاف الوزير المتهم من قبل مجلس النواب عن العمل إلى أن يفصل المجلس العالي في قضيته، ولا تمنع استقالته من إقامة الدعوى عليه أو الاستمرار في محاكمته.
ويعين مجلس النواب من أعضائه من يتولى تقديم الاتهام وتأييده أمام المجلس العالي، ويطبق المجلس قانون العقوبات المعمول به في الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه، وتعيّن بقانون خاص الجرائم التي تترتب عليها مسؤولية الوزراء في الأحوال التي لا يتناولها قانون العقوبات.

3- الديوان الخاص بتفسير القوانين:

ويختص هذا الديوان بتفسير غموض أي تشريع شريطة ألا تكون المحاكم قد سبق وأن تعرضت له بأحكامها، ذلك أن المحاكم من حيث المبدأ هي الجهات التي تتولى تفسير القوانين من خلال تطبيق أحكامها على القضايا والخصومات المعروضة أمامها.
ولرئيس الوزراء وحده حق طلب التفسير. ويتألف الديوان من رئيس محكمة التمييز رئيساً، وعضوية اثنين من قضاتها، وأحد كبار موظفي الإدارة يعينه مجلس الوزراء، ينضم إليهم عضو من كبار موظفي الوزارة ذات العلاقة بالتفسير المطلوب ينتدبه الوزير المعني.
ويصدر الديوان قراراته بالأغلبية، ويكون لقراراته الصادرة والمنشورة في الجريدة الرسمية مفعول القانون، وقد بلغ عدد القرارات التي أصدرها الديوان منذ تأسيسه وحتى الآن حوالي (1011) قراراً.[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]
5- الدوائر والأجهزة القضائية:
وتشمل ما يلي:

• النيابة العامة:
 
يتولى ممثلو النيابة العامة كلٌ ضمن دائرة اختصاصه إقامة الدعوى الجزائية، ومباشرتها، ومتابعتها، وذلك وفق ما هو مبين في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية وغيره من القوانين.
وجميع أعضاء وموظفي النيابة العامة في حلقة الاستئناف وحلقة البداية تابعون للنائب العام، وهم مكلفون بتنفيذ أوامره وأوامر وزير العدل في شؤونهم الإدارية، وإقامة الدعاوى، ومتابعتها. كما يعتبرون في جميع حلقاتهم تابعين لرئيس النيابة العامة، ومرتبطين بوزير العدل ضمن نطاق تسلسل هذه الحلقات.
وتتشكل هيئة النيابة العامة لدى المحاكم النظامية على النحو التالي:

1- قاض مسماه رئيس النيابة العامة يقوم بتأدية وظيفة النيابة أمام محكمة التمييز، وله مساعد يمارس ذات صلاحياته.
2- قاض لدى كل محكمة استئناف مسماه نائب عام يقوم بتأدية وظيفة النيابة العامة أمام محكمة الاستئناف المعين فيها، وله عدد من المساعدين يمارسون جميع الصلاحيات المعينة للنائب العام بموجب قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية وغيره من قوانين.
3- قاض أو أكثر لدى كل محكمة ابتدائية مسماه المدعي العام يقوم بتأدية وظيفة النيابة العامة أمام محكمة البداية المعيّن فيها، ويجوز تعيين مدعي عام لدى أي محكمة صلحية.

• المحامي العام المدني:
 
يتولى المحامي العام المدني العام ومساعدوه، وهم قضاة نظاميون يعيّنون أو ينتدبون من قبل المجلس القضائي، تمثيل الحكومة في الدعاوى الحقوقية المتعلقة بالخزينة، سواء أقامتها الحكومة أو أقيمت عليها.
ويرتبط المحامي العام المدني ومساعدوه بوزير العدل، ويتعيّن عليه تقديم تقرير شهري إلى وزيري العدل والمالية عن سير القضايا التي يمثل الحكومة فيها، والأحكام التي يتولى تنفيذها، كما يقدم تقريرا سنويا في نهاية تشرين الثاني إلى وزير العدل، والذي يقوم برفعه إلى مجلس الوزراء.
و للمحامي العام المدني إذا اقتضت الضرورة، وبموافقة وزير العدل، انتداب أي من المدعين العامين أو مساعدي النيابة العامة للقيام بوظائف المحامي العام المدني في المحاكم، وهو الإجراء المتبع حاليا في القضايا المنظورة خارج محكمة بداية عمان.
ويلتزم جميع موظفي الوزارات والدوائر ومؤسسات القطاع العام الرسمية بالتعاون التام مع المحامي العام المدني في سياق قيامه بأعماله ومهامه المنوطة به بمقتضى أحكام قانون إنشاء المحاكم النظامية، أو أي قانون آخر، وتقديم ما لديهم من معلومات ووثائق يطالبهم بها، وتحت طائلة المسؤولية.

• الكاتب العدل:
 
الكاتب العدل هو الموظف العمومي المسؤول عن تحرير وتوثيق وتصديق الوكالات (مثل الوكالة العامة، الوكالة الخاصة، الوكالة غير القابلة للعزل)، والكفالات (مثل الكفالة العدلية، كفالة موظفي الدولة)، والترجمات، وغيرها من التعاقدات والوثائق الرسمية وغير الرسمية.. وذلك لغايات استخدامها داخل أو خارج المملكة.
وينبغي مثول أصحاب العلاقة شخصيا أمام الكاتب العدل، مصطحبين أوراقهم الثبوتية (كالهوية، جواز السفر)، وكافة الوثائق الأصلية المتعلقة بمعاملتهم (كسندات تسجيل الأراضي، السجلات التجارية).
وفي حالة الترجمة يصادق الكاتب العدل على توقيع المترجم والتاريخ فقط، في حين يتحمل المترجم مسؤولية مضمون الترجمة ودقتها.
ويتم تحديد اختصاص الكاتب العدل بناء على مكان إقامة طالب الخدمة (الموّكِل أو الكفيل مثلا)، المبين على الوجه الخلفي لهوية الأحوال المدنية، حيث يراجع طالب الخدمة كاتب عدل المحكمة التي يقع مكان إقامته ضمن دائرة اختصاصها
.
• التبليغات القضائية (المحضرين):
 
يتولى المحضرون تبليغ مختلف الأوراق القضائية الصادرة عن المحكمة إلى الأشخاص المعنيين بشكل رسمي، سواء أكان هؤلاء خصوما، أو شهودا، أو خبراء، أو سواهم.. وذلك وفق الآلية التي نصت عليها أحكام القانون.

• دائرة التنفيذ:

وهي دائرة ترفع أمامها ما يسمى بالقضايا التنفيذية، حيث تتولى الدائرة تنفيذ الالتزامات الواردة في سندات التنفيذ المقدمة إليها، والتي تنقسم إلى نوعين:
1- الأحكام والقرارات، وتشمل:
- أحكام المحاكم الحقوقية.
- أحكام المحاكم الشرعية (صدر حديثا قانون التنفيذ الشرعي رقم (11) لسنة 2006، والذي تتولى بموجبه دوائر التنفيذ لدى المحاكم الشرعية تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة عنها).
- أحكام المحاكم الدينية.
- أحكام المحاكم الجزائية المتعلقة بالحقوق الشخصية.
- أحكام وقرارات صادرة عن محكمة أو مجلس أو سلطة أخرى نصت قوانينها الخاصة على أن تتولى تنفيذها دائرة التنفيذ.
- أحكام أجنبية واجبة التنفيذ بمقتضى أي اتفاقية.
2- السندات والأوراق التجارية، وتشمل:
- السندات الرسمية.
- السندات العادية 
- الأوراق التجارية القابلة للتداول.

علما بأن مصطلح (السند التنفيذي) في نماذج التبليغ والملفات المستخدمة في دائرة التنفيذ يستخدم للتعبير عن السندات والأوراق التجارية، أما الأحكام والقرارات فيعبر عنها بمصطلح (الإعلام)، ويكون له رقم وتاريخ ومحل صدور.
وتوجد دائرة تنفيذ في منطقة كل محكمة بداية، أو كل منطقة توجد فيها محكمة صلح ولا توجد فيها محكمة بداية. ويرأس دائرة التنفيذ قاض يسمى (رئيس التنفيذ)، ويقوم مقامه في حال غيابه (خلو المنصب) أقدم القضاة المعاونين له، وفي المنطقة التي توجد فيها محكمة صلح ولا توجد فيها محكمة بداية يباشر قاضي الصلح اختصاصات رئيس التنفيذ.
ويتولى (كاتب التنفيذ) تنظيم مختلف أوراق ووثائق الدائرة كتسجيل القضية التنفيذية، وكتابة محاضر طلب التنفيذ، والطلبات التنفيذية، وتحرير التبليغات والمكاتبات والإعلانات وسائر ما يكلفه به رئيس وقضاة ومأموروالتنفيذ.
في حين يتولى (مأمور التنفيذ) الإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذ مقتضى السندات التنفيذية، وتنفيذ أوامر وقرارات رئيس التنفيذ وقضاة التنفيذ، ومن ضمنها إجراءات الحجز على أموال المدين، ووضع اليد عليها، وبيعها بالمزاد العلني.
و(دائرة التنفيذ) هي غير (التنفيذ القضائي)، فدائرة التنفيذ هي إحدى دوائر المحاكم، في حين أن التنفيذ القضائي يتبع مديرية الأمن العام، وهم أفراد الضابطة العدلية الذين يتولون التنفيذ الجبري لمقتضى الأحكام والقرارات القضائية والسندات التنفيذية، وفي حدود السلطات والصلاحيات المخولة إليهم بنص القانون.

• المكتب الفني (محكمة التمييز):
ويتولى إعداد الدراسات والتقارير الإحصائية حول سير العمل في المحاكم، وأسباب تراكم القضايا، واقتراح الحلول المناسبة لذلك.. إضافة إلى تزويد القضاة بالنصوص التشريعية اللازمة، وبقرارات محكمتي التمييز والعدل العليا بمجرد صدورها. ولقد تم استحداث المكتب الفني بموجب قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية رقم (17) لسنة 2001.[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محاكم كثيرة والمحامين أكثر وقضاه أكثر وأكثر

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]زمردة 

عبود 

شكرا عالمرور [/align]

----------

